# I cannot read my oil!



## cdquirin (Jan 23, 2010)

everytime i pull out my dipstick, even after wiping it dry clean, the oil smears. i dont know how else to check my oil either and my car is leaking from somewhere. i have a 1998 gti vr6. thanks


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Just dab it with a paper towel and you will see where the level is.


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

Let the engine cool down for a while. After that go back to your car check the dipstick and it should show whats your level without you having a hard time.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

cdquirin said:


> everytime i pull out my dipstick, even after wiping it dry clean, the oil smears. i dont know how else to check my oil either and my car is leaking from somewhere. i have a 1998 gti vr6. thanks



you shouldn't be allowed to have a car period if you cant check oil:screwy:


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

The dipstick usually has a step/bend in it. If you read the back side it will not have the oil smear and will show the true oil level.


----------



## cdquirin (Jan 23, 2010)

smart ass


----------



## cdquirin (Jan 23, 2010)

both sides r smeared but thanks everyone. i kinda just guess how much oil is in there and i replaced my oil cooler rings so its not leaking anymore


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

I had the same problem, take alittle sand paper high grit, and sand the up to the level on the dip stick. Works like a charm.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

...and please clean it before putting it back in.


----------



## cdquirin (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

ive got the same problem...the oil in my 2.0 stays to clean and its as clear as water....


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

unreal :banghead:


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

dubbinmk2 said:


> unreal :banghead:


 Lol agreed


----------

